# North Escambia Bay



## jaredtyler05 (Oct 28, 2008)

Has anyone had any luck in north Escambia Bay. Wondering if the area around the Escambia River is holding fish.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

should have plenty of specks and reds as normal. The striper and hybrids seem to pick up around there this time of year too. Most of the flounder should have moved out by now. Throwing for specks in the late afternoon/evening should produce a good number of fish but most of them are on the smaller side. Good luck. Let me know how you do.


----------



## jaredtyler05 (Oct 28, 2008)

I will definitely give it a shot. Would it be best to fish the mouth of the river are just the areas around it?


----------



## Liquid Medication (Jun 2, 2008)

i have caught plenty in the mouth and around to the left (as you are going out). i always do good anywhere in Escambia bay for reds and specs.


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

I have been doing well the past 2 weeks from I-10 to the back of the bay. Like tightlines said bigger trout are few and far between. All the fish I've caught have been 13-18 inches. Let us hear how you do.

-Jason


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

Actually went up that way this morning. Like others have said, bunch of small trout. Fished top water and caught 10-15 from sun up till about 6:45. Good time just nothing worth really speaking of.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

I like to fish the mouth of the SImpson from the canoe and have been VERY successful with the reds and specks. The further into winter it gets, the more the sheephead bite begins to pick up in that area as well. In January the white trout are plentiful. The best places that I've found are the weeds along the channel where the rivers cut into the bay. Good Luck!!


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

And I ave found that these waters produce a more steady bite at sunrise than at sun set


----------

